# Reparación pines de pantalla cristal liquido



## Lostboy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola buenas. 

En primer lugar un saludo a todos los foreros, ya que soy nuevo. He encontrado este foro buscando información, para ver si puedo reparar una pantalla de cristal líquido de un termometro digital que tengo, ya más por ver si puedo repararlo que por el valor que tiene.
Vamos a ver, os explico. El aparato en cuestión cuenta con un circuito impreso y una pantalla. Estaban unidos entre si por una cinta adhesiva (como el celofan) que tenía lineas que unian los distintos pines de la pantalla y el circuito. Tenía la mayoría de las líneas cortadas, y al intentar sacarlo para ver la posible reparación, se despegó la cinta adhesiva por completo. La solución sería unir mediante "hilos de cobre finos" pin a pin (de la pantalla y el circuito), lo que ocurre es que al despegarse la cinta esta adhesiva transparente (que tenía los "cablecitos" dibujados), se han despegado del cristal, y el cristal se ha quedado sin nada. ¿Esto tiene solución? ¿Existiría la cinta esta para volver a pegarla?.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 22, 2010)

si se puede hacer la reparacion que dices... pero requiere de una destreza y manejo del cautin muy avanzados... ademas el tiempo que te va a llevar es muy largo

Yo buscaria conseguir una pantalla o un equipo nuevo... generalmente ese tipo de pantallas vienen en equipos baratos...


----------



## Lostboy (Feb 22, 2010)

No, si ya te comentaba que es más un reto personal que el tiempo que deba emplear en la reparación del mismo. Lo que me gustaría saber es si existe la cinta esta adhesiva (es como una faja o bus de un pc, que tiene 8 o 16 cablecitos), que tiene como cablecitos, se pega en la placa y en el cristal haciendo coincidir los pines con los cablecitos que tiene la cinta esta que comento y no hace falta realizar ningún tipo de soldadura. Buf, es que es complicado de explicar, no se si me habreis entendido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2010)

y las gomas conductoras en capas que vienen en algunos displays?


----------



## Lostboy (Feb 22, 2010)

¿Y eso dónde se puede conseguir?


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

Mira, yo me encontre con problema similar en el tablero de mi auto. Consegui un "pegamento electrico" al momento de colocarlo no me anime a utilizarlo desde el momento que si es electrico al ponerlo en franja contra todos los pines estaria haciendo un cortocicuito.. y probe otro metodo.. mecanicamente por compresion.. al dia de hoy esta andando... en el caso mi son 30 pines con una separacion menos que 1mm.. quedo atento a tu hilo ya que me intersa saber como se pega...


----------



## Lostboy (Feb 22, 2010)

Si, a ver si hay alguien que haya visto algo de esto y sepa como se podría solucionar. Estaremos atentos..
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2010)

La tirita de goma en cuestión es un apilado intercalando láminas conductoras con láminas no conductoras y funciona a presión entre los contactos del display y el circuito impreso.

Lo podés sacar de cualquier display LCD ... tester, relój, calculadora, jueguito ... etc !


----------

